

Quad-core Kal-El’s Stealth Fifth Core Lets it Save on Energy - darshan
http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/09/quad-core-kal-el%E2%80%99s-stealth-fifth-core-lets-it-save-on-energy/

======
Symmetry
Taking a page from TI's OMAP processors I see [1]. I expect that AMD will go
this route sooner or later by putting a Bobcat and Bulldozer core on the same
chip, but I've heard that while the Linux scheduler can deal with that,
Windows can't yet. Don't know if NVidia will have trouble with that with
Windows 8.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OMAP>

~~~
wmf
All the SoCs have little cores _that can't run the OS_. Kal-El is the first
one that can shift everything onto the little core.

------
hesdeadjim
As a mobile game developer, I am super excited about the future of gaming on
mobile after looking at the spec sheets for this chip and the new PowerVR
series 6 GPUs. I am in constant amazement that my phone-shaped pocket computer
is a more capable gaming device than my PC of less than tens years ago.

~~~
Aron
Seems like the last time I looked up the GFLOPS on my PC GPU it came in as
equal to the fastest supercomputer of 14 years ago.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Via a quick Google, some of the newer Radeon cards can push in excess of
2500GFLOPs.

~~~
0x12
And you can squeeze up to four of those into one box! (that's going to need a
pretty hefty power supply)

------
6ren
I wonder how 12-core GPU compares with the xbox360's 6 year old GPU?
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_360_hardware#Graphics_proc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_360_hardware#Graphics_processing_unit))

